# stato dell'arte



## alexines

Bonjour, comment traduit-on ''stato dell'arte'' d'une société.
• Stato dell’arte delle aziende del Gruppo nei loro diversi settori di business; 

• État d’avancement des sociétés du groupe dans leurs secteurs d’activités; 
merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Alexines e benvenut@ in WRF,

Per rispettare il regolamento, dovresti 

precisare il contesto, vale a dire fornire la frase intera
proporre la tua traduzione.
Così potremo provare ad aiutarti.

A presto.


----------



## alexines

grazie mille
alexines


----------



## Necsus

Su Wiki è État de l'art (CLIC). Ma è applicato a un campo più specifico.


----------



## matoupaschat

En lisant ce qu'en dit Wiki.it:
_Utilizzo errato_
_In italiano viene spesso utilizzato erroneamente per indicare lo stato attuale di una determinata situazione o stato di avanzamento dei lavori o di un progetto.__[1]_
_Sono quindi errate frasi come "lo stato dell'arte del progetto", "a che punto è lo stato dell'arte di...", "riferire sullo stato dell'arte", etc._
_Mentre sono corrette "rappresenta lo stato dell'arte della produzione automobilistica", "tal dispositivo è lo stato dell'arte nel suo ramo", "il macchinario utilizza lo stato dell'arte dei dispositivi di sicurezza", etc._​je penserais plutôt à quelque chose comme "développement/indice de développement/stade de développement/(indice de) performance(s)", mais ce domaine ne rentre pas du tout dans mes compétences habituelles...


----------



## alexines

merci beaucoup


----------



## Aoyama

Moi, naïvement, j'avais d'abord pensé que stato dell'arte était un anglicisme en italien, une traduction/un calque de l'anglais "state of the art" qui signifie "à la pointe du progrès", "qui utilise les dernières technologies". Mais ça doit être différent ...
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stato_dell%27arte


----------



## matoupaschat

Aoyama said:


> Moi, naïvement, j'avais d'abord pensé que stato dell'arte était un anglicisme en italien, une traduction/un calque de l'anglais "state of the art" qui signifie "à la pointe du progrès", "qui utilise les dernières technologies". Mais ça doit être différent ...
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stato_dell%27arte


Moi aussi, au début, avant que Alexines ne complète subrepticement (faute aussi au système, qui ne fait pas repasser en dernier écrit un message qu'on a modifié) son premier message et que Necsus intervienne, mais comme j'avais autre chose sur le feu ... Puis en reprenant, je n'ai plus rien compris pendant 2-3 minutes, jusqu'à ce que je m'aperçoive des modifications .
Espérons au moins que nous connaîtrons la réponse choisie !


----------



## Kinoka

Buongiorno 

Nel contesto aziendale, "État d’avancement" mi sembra adatto!

Alternativa (forse?): ho trovato "Etat de la situation" su Eur-lex (ICI) 
Forse semplificando si potrebbe scrivere:
"Situation des sociétés du groupe dans leurs secteurs d’activités"

Bonne journée!


----------



## Aoyama

> Forse semplificando si potrebbe scrivere:
> "Situation des sociétés du groupe dans leurs secteurs d’activités"


 Oui, mais je me demande alors si *stato dell'arte* est vraiment correct en italien ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Kinoka said:


> Forse semplificando si potrebbe scrivere:
> "Situation des sociétés du groupe dans leurs secteurs d’activités"


  Moi, je voterais pour cette traduction: c'est précis et même compréhensible par le commun des mortels . Que vouloir de plus ?



Aoyama said:


> Oui, mais je me demande alors si *stato dell'arte* est vraiment correct en italien ...


 
Non ! Cfr mon post #5 .


----------



## Kinoka

C'est une expression correcte et même souvent utilisée!
C'est un synonyme de "(fare il) punto della situazione" et donc de vérifier/faire le point sur l'avancement de travaux, d'un livre, etc.


----------



## matoupaschat

Aoyama said:


> Oui, mais je me demande alors si *stato dell'arte* est vraiment correct en italien ...


 


Kinoka said:


> C'est une expression correcte et même souvent utilisée!
> C'est un synonyme de "(fare il) punto della situazione" et donc de vérifier/faire le point sur l'avancement de travaux, d'un livre, etc.


 
C'est vrai que Wiki, ce n'est pas parole d'Évangile...


----------



## Kinoka

matoupaschat said:


> C'est vrai que Wiki, ce n'est pas parole d'Évangile...


 
Je viens de (bien) lire ton post #5...
et j'ai donc vérifié avec un "madrelingua" 
Il existe pas mal de mots et/ou expressions que l'on utilise à tord ou dans un contexte différents du sens d'origine...
Donc, il est possible que ce ne soit pas "correct" dans un contexte (et pour les puristes...) mais malgrè tout d'usage courant!


----------



## Aoyama

J'avais bien lu le post #5 du Matou.
"(fare il) punto della situazione" est d'une évidence qui ne se discute même pas, mais 
*stato dell'arte* ne me semble pas "normal". Même si Wiki est à prendre pour ce qu'il est, on reste quand même tributaire d'une certaine logique, d'un certain bon sens, surtout que l'italien n'est pas si éloigné du français.
Il semble qu'il n'y ait que Necsus comme "natif", il faudrait la confirmation d'un(e) autre Italien(ne).
Ceci dit, "état de l'art" est aussi bizarre en français _et ne correspond pas du tout (pour moi) à son supposé équivalent en italien._
Encore une fois, en français = technique de pointe, dernier cri de la technique, "hi tec(h)" serait même possible (le sens français diffère un peu, dans son usage, de l'anglais) , selon les derniers avancements ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Kinoka said:


> Je viens de (bien) lire ton post #5...
> et j'ai donc vérifié avec un "madrelingua"
> Il existe pas mal de mots et/ou expressions que l'on utilise à tord ou dans un contexte différents du sens d'origine...
> Donc, il est possible que ce ne soit pas "correct" dans un contexte (et pour les puristes...) mais malgrè tout d'usage courant!


Oui, parfaitement d'accord, moi je ne suis plus puriste, en français s'entend, depuis que j'apprend l'italien. J'ai un peu "creusé" et réfléchi pas mal, et je suis évidemment arrivé à la conclusion que tout le monde avait autant le droit de parler que de vivre. Le tout c'est de se faire comprendre et le premier qui dira systématiquement 'oui' pour 'non' aura de grandes difficultés, mais dans deux trois mille ans cela sera peut-être passé dans la langue...



Aoyama said:


> J'avais bien lu le post #5 du Matou.
> "(fare il) punto della situazione" est d'une évidence qui ne se discute même pas, mais
> *stato dell'arte* ne me semble pas "normal". Même si Wiki est à prendre pour ce qu'il est, on reste quand même tributaire d'une certaine logique, d'un certain bon sens, surtout que l'italien n'est pas si éloigné du français.
> Il semble qu'il n'y ait que Necsus comme "natif", il faudrait la confirmation d'un(e) autre Italien(ne).
> Ceci dit, "état de l'art" est aussi bizarre en français _et ne correspond pas du tout (pour moi) à son supposé équivalent en italien._
> Encore une fois, en français = technique de pointe, dernier cri de la technique, "hi tec(h)" serait même possible (le sens français diffère un peu, dans son usage, de l'anglais) , selon les derniers avancements ...


 
Ben oui, je connais aussi "state of the art" et en général je le laisse en anglais. Quant au "stato dell'arte", je n'imaginais même pas le sens, tu m'aurais demndé au débotté, je t'aurais répondu que cela ne pouvait être que l'Italie, ou le Vatican.

Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## Necsus

Nel post precedente mi sono limitato a riportare il link a Wikipedia. È bene chiarire, allora, che non si tratta di un'espressione di uso comune, difficilmente la si sentirà nel linguaggio quotidiano. E a quanto pare è proprio un calco dall'inglese, come supposto da alcuni. Ecco cosa dice il Treccani in proposito:
*f.* Nel linguaggio tecnico, _stato dell’arte_ (calco della locuz. ingl. _state of the art_), la situazione, lo stadio attuale di sviluppo o di conoscenza raggiunto in un particolare settore di ricerca come risultato dell’applicazione di metodi moderni.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, en général, et même toujours, pour les travaux scientifiques et techniques notamment en recherche pour les thèses on retrouve un chapitre en préambule qui est l’état de l’art ou état des connaissances actuelles qui se veut aussi exhaustif que possible.
« L'*état de l'art* est l'état des connaissances existantes sur un sujet d'étude. »
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89tat_de_l'art


Pour le contexte économique et on retrouve aussi les traductions suivantes :
_situation actuelle = situazione attuale = state of the art _
« Dans l’état des connaissances » 
Il y a la notion d’analyse complète exhaustive et globale d’une situation.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...val=561934:cs&page=1&hwords=state+of+the+art~

Point de vue personnel : _« l’état de l’art »_ me semble  beaucoup plus complet et générique que _« l’état des connaissances »_.


----------



## Aoyama

En fait, on a donc _deux types de sens_, celui donné par Necsus :


> *f.* Nel linguaggio tecnico, _stato dell’arte_ (calco della locuz. ingl. _state of the art_), la situazione, lo stadio attuale di sviluppo o di conoscenza raggiunto in un particolare settore di ricerca come risultato dell’applicazione di metodi moderni.


et celui donné par Corsicum :


> _situation actuelle = situazione attuale = state of the art_


 auquel il semble manquer [= stato dell'arte] ...


----------



## alexines

merci à tous 
je pense aussi à un abus de langage , j'opte pour votre traduction
"Situation des sociétés du groupe dans leurs secteurs d’activités" 
merci encore


----------

